
In favour of recursive functions, not imperative constructs, to make loops - Smaug123
https://www.gresearch.co.uk/article/in-favour-of-recursive-functions-not-imperative-constructs-to-make-loops/
======
Smaug123
(Author here.)

Yes, folds exist, but it's nice to be able to "imperatively" short-circuit
really easily.

